#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  ProTools LE vs. Logic Pro - Suggesties?

## berolios

Aandachtige mede-enthousiastelingen...

Afgelopen zomer heb ik erover gedacht met een Motu 24 i/o, G5 en Steinberg Cubase aan de gang te gaan. Dit is er uiteindelijk niet van gekomen (heb een aantal mooie spullen voor in mijn live-rack gekocht, heb ik heel veel plezier van !!!).

Dit jaar zit wederom vrijwel hetzelfde project in de planning, inhoudende dat ik van plan ben een MacBook Pro aan te schaffen om live-dingetjes op te nemen en te mixen (zeg gerust: lekker hobbien).

Nu heb ik grofweg twee opties in mijn hoofd:

*Optie 1:*
Gebaseerd op *Logic Pro* (900 euro) als basis. 
Opnemen met Alesis HD24, overspoelen naar Mac en spelen maar !

*Optie 2:*
Gebaseerd op *ProTools* LE als basis die bij de Digi 003 (1250 euro) Rack factory zit.
Aangezien de Digi 003 niet zoveel inputs heeft als dat ik zou willen, ook hier opnemen met HD24, daarna overpompen naar Mac en gáán met die banaan.


Er zijn een aantal duidelijke voordelen voor beide opties, daar ga ik het dadelijk over hebben... maar wat me in essentie het meeste interesseerd is: *wat klinkt nu eigenlijk beter?* *Logic Pro* of *ProTools LE* ??



*[1]*
Voordelen van optie 1 zijn de vele mooie DSP uitbreidingsmogelijkheden en plug-ins die er zijn. Denk hierbij aan Universal Audio's nieuwe Xpander (op basis van Express34 slot), of TC's bekende Powercore Firewire. Nadeel is dat het een relatief dure optie is op deze basis te werken.


*[2]*
Voordelen van optie 2 zijn bijvoorbeeld de 003 rack, die er voor maar '350 euro meer' bij zit, alsook een zeer interessante bulk ProTools plug-ins. Met die 003 kan ik ook een aantal extra kanalen binnen nemen... je zou kunnen denken aan belangrijke kanalen via de 003 binnen te pakken, de rest bij de HD24 en dan syncen via clock (gaat toch wel, niet?).

Nadeel is dat ProTools (voor zover ik begrijp) niet compatibel is met plug-ins en accelerators als de eerder genoemde UAD DSP engines, dus alle DSP komt op het conto van mijn arme Macje (wordt trouwens wel de 2,33 Ghz dual, als er tegen die tijd nog geen snellere is).



De aanschaf staat ergens voor deze zomer gepland, dus in beginsel tijd genoeg. Volgende week zal ik op Pro Light & Sound ook wel de diverse bedrijven aan de haren trekken voor meer info. Maar ik hoop er eigenlijk op dat dezen en genen hier mij ook een stuk op weg kunnen en willen helpen met de diverse afwegingen die ik wil maken. Die Mac ga ik zowieso halen, het is nu de keuze van platform waar ik mijn systeem op wil gaan baseren.

Alvast heel hartelijk bedankt !!

----------


## Ibvee

Waarom Logic of PT, terwijl je eerder ook nog Cubase als optie had? Als je het niet te duur wilt maken is Sonar misschien ook interessant.

Vooral voor Live is een HD24 oid natuurlijk erg handig, stand alone is altijd een stuk stabieler. Maar dan is een macbook pro natuurlijk niet meer zo noodzakelijk, en vooral als je een gewone mac pro komt heb je ineens veel meer rekenkracht om die RTAS plugins te draaien, en heb je PCI(e) sloten om DSP kaarten te gebruiken. 





> Nadeel is dat ProTools (voor zover ik begrijp) niet compatibel is met plug-ins en accelerators als de eerder genoemde UAD DSP engines, dus alle DSP komt op het conto van mijn arme Macje (wordt trouwens wel de 2,33 Ghz dual, als er tegen die tijd nog geen snellere is).



 Ik maak hier iets anders uit op:
Universal Audio | Software Plug-Ins | UAD-1 | RTAS Adapter

Let met PT LE wel op dat je op dit moment een max hebt van 18I/O, in geval je dus ooit nog eens besluit om via de computer (omdat je gebruik wilt maken van plugins) toch gebruik wilt maken van anologe summing (mixer oid) ben je beperkt.

----------


## frederic

alweer de zoveelste discutie over software.
Ik vind dat de meeste software meer dan ruim voldoende en stabiel is om het te gebruiken.
Het is nog altijd de kunst de software en de pluggins goed te kennen en te gebruiken. Koop gewoon een programma die je ligt! De kwaliteit is toch goed.

bewijs:
laat me een CD horen gemixt met PT en met Sonar. Geef me de verschillen.

----------


## Ibvee

Het probleem met software is, dat het je moet liggen, en voor veel mensen betekent dat meer dan alleen werkgemak... zoiets als prijs. Sonar is verbazingwekkend goedkoop als je kijkt naar wat je krijgt, en ik informeer hier of PT en Logic de enige opties zijn.

Je hoort mij nergens roepen dat er een programma beter klinkt, in tegenstelling.

Als je goed leest zie je dat het hier over een systeem gaat, ipv een software programma alleen, en daar zit meer verschil in dan het misschien lijkt, ook kwa stabiliteit. 
Als het allemaal zo makkelijk was zouden er geen vragen over zijn toch?

----------


## berolios

De reden jullie 'lastig te vallen' met mijn vraag is dat ik er gewoon niet 'in' zit, al die software en systemen. Ik kan wel alle documentatie van alle fabrikanten doornemen (wat ik uiteraard wel doe) en bij winkels en op beurzen zoveel mogelijk informatie proberen in te winnen, maar soms zijn er minieme details die ervaren mensen je in no time kunnen vertellen en waar ikzelf misschien nooit achter zou zijn gekomen (blijven toch allemaal verkopers).

Kijk, die converter was ik bijvoorbeeld nog niet direct tegen gekomen, maar nu heb ik daar eerlijk gezegd ook niet specifiek naar gezocht. Da's in ieder geval alweer een punt in het voordeel van ProTools.

Maar bij ProTools heb 18 kanalen i/o, of max 18 mixdown?? Als dat laatste het geval is, valt deze optie eigenlijk al direct af, want ik wil in principe alles kunnen opnemen dat ik mix, en dat zijn zéker meer dan 18 kanalen...

Waarom Cubase is afgevallen? omdat ik van verschillende (betrouwbare) bronnen verneem dat dit niet zo goed klinkt als PT of Logic.

@frederic: het gaat me niet om de stabiliteit van het systeem, maar om de mogelijkheden die ik heb (het moet bijvoorbeeld geen probleem zijn af en toe een keer een mix van 50+ kanalen of zo te maken) en puur om de geluidskwaliteit. Ik wil mij gewoon goed orienteren voordat ik de keuze maak tussen het ene of het andere systeem... dan zit ik er namelijk aan vast en moet ik het doen met wat ik heb.

Ik wil een MacBook en geen tower, omdat ik dan mobiel ben. Ik heb hier van de zomer een tower staan gehad, maar die heb ik weer verkocht omdat ik hem op 3 maanden tijd misschien 2 keer heb aangehad. met een MacBook kan ik lekker (in de verloren uurtjes) mijn dingetje doen.

Owja, het is dus geen probleem om files vanuit de HD24 te importeren in PT of Logic (zijn dat AAF bestanden die daaraf komen of zo?)?

In ieder geval bedankt voor deze snelle reacties ! Ik ga Sonar in ieder geval ook eens checken !

----------


## dokter dB

ik kan hier ook een paar dingen over zeggen:

De enige reden dat ik PTLE eventueel niet zou willen hebben is latencycompensation wat het niet heeft, en ook niet gaat krijgen ivm concurrentie met PT-HD (dat het wel heeft).

De UAD werkt gewoon in PT met de bijgeleverde wrapper. maar wel met veel latency. waar je met wat truuken wel omheen kan trouwens.

In mijn ervaring zijn juist de logic mixen het slechtst klinkend, zit meestal vol met clips. Ik heb iemand horen zeggen dat de vu meters niet het juiste aangeven..

Je kan met PTLE 32 kanalen mixen, en als je 400 eu bijbetaald 48 kanalen.
Als het niet genoeg is kan je altijd eerst wat downmixen naar een bus.

Ik vind PT een must om te hebben als je in studios dingen wil gaan doen.
Ik mix/bounce bijna nooit in PTLE, maar bereidt thuis alles voor erin (das het meeste werk), en neem het hele project mee naar de studio, om het in PT HD met analog summing via bussen af te mixen. en meteen te pre masteren. PT sessies zijn compatible mac/pc, erg fijn.

dat is wat je wil

----------


## Lennartsound

In essentie klinken Logic en Protools natuurlijk hetzelfde. Wat bepaald hoe het klinkt zijn:
1. De converters, deze geven je analoge signaal een klank mee. (of beter gezegd halen er iets van af :Wink:  ) Hoe beter de converter hoe beter het geluid dat er na digitaliseren over blijft. Heel belangrijk hiervoor is de kwaliteit van de Masterclock (liefst extern) en of de converters daadwerkelijk buiten je computer zitten (en dus niet in de hoogfrequente omgeving van je PC)
2. De persoon die er mee omgaat. Meestal is het zo dat Logic mixen slechter klinken omdat Logic nou eenmaal niet als uitgangspunt heeft om mixen te maken met audio. Logic is een sequencer. De rest is er later bijgekomen en dat blijf je merken. Het is aan veel dingen te merken . b.v. de kwaliteit van timestretches. Het uitgangspunt blijft blokje in een timeline waar je in kan knippen. Het is dus niet verwonderllijk dat als iemand daar z'n hele project mee doet het resultaat dus misschien wat minder is. Is niet eens de schuld van de persoon zelf maar van het feit dat het niet het juiste programma is.
En ja, het was mij ook opgevallen dat juist de meeste Logic gebruikers nou niet bepaald de meest ervaren geluidmensen zijn. Het is immers een muziekanten programma. Dat bepaald natuurlijk ook de kwaliteteit van het eindprodukt.

----------


## dokter dB

> En ja, het was mij ook opgevallen dat juist de meeste Logic gebruikers nou niet bepaald de meest ervaren geluidmensen zijn. Het is immers een muziekanten programma. Dat bepaald natuurlijk ook de kwaliteteit van het eindprodukt.



dat was ongeveer wat ik ook zei, alleen wat beleefder  :Big Grin:

----------


## jakkes72

Zelf heb ik als hardware doos deze:
Focusrite: Product Overview

26 in (8 Analoog, 16 (2*ADAT), SPdif) en de zelfde ook uit.
Prijs is goed te doen, nu ben ik nu nog opzoek naar goede software.... dus ik blijf dit topic volgen.

----------


## Ibvee

> Maar bij ProTools heb 18 kanalen i/o, of max 18 mixdown?? Als dat laatste het geval is, valt deze optie eigenlijk al direct af, want ik wil in principe alles kunnen opnemen dat ik mix, en dat zijn zéker meer dan 18 kanalen...



18 I/O, wat al gezegd is, 32 kanalen in de mix (als ik het goed heb maakt het niet uit of het mono of stereo kanalen zijn). 48 kanalen met music production toolkit. 

De verschillen tussen geluid in programma's zijn nihil, als ze er al zijn. Converters en plugins daarentegen zijn uiteraard programma afhankelijk, en bepalen meer van je geluid. Hierbij hebben de digi converters van de LE boxen niet zo'n goede naam. 

Misschien is dit interessant:
M-AUDIO - ProFire Lightbridge - 34-in/36-out FireWire Lightpipe Interface

Kun je zelf je adat converters uitkiezen, eventueel met pre's. Verder kan je eventueel PT m-Powered draaien, waarbij je dus geen gebruik kan maken van de volle 34/36 I/O, maar als je geen PT nodig hebt kun je gewoon een ander programma gebruiken om wat meer uit je spullen te halen. Als je dan voor de UAD kaart kun je die plugins gebruiken voor zowel PT als het andere programma wat je kan draaien.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik werk regelmatig met Cubase SL 2 en een Motu 2408 mk3 en dat gaat bij mij echt prima. Geluidskwaliteit is heel goed te noemen.

Aangezien ik al redelijk lang met Cubase werk vind ik het programma zeer handig in gebruik. Vrijwel alle functies die ik nodig heb zijn beschikbaar. Ook zijn er zeer veel gratis VST plugins te vinden. Je moet dan echter wel goed zoeken om de goede te vinden. Ik denk er dus wel over om een TC powercore of iets dergelijks bij aan te schaffen.

----------


## berolios

> ...De verschillen tussen geluid in programma's zijn nihil, als ze er al zijn. Converters en plugins daarentegen zijn uiteraard programma afhankelijk, en bepalen meer van je geluid. Hierbij hebben de digi converters van de LE boxen niet zo'n goede naam...



Kijk, in de basis wil ik alle 'non-core' activiteiten 'outsourcen', zoals dat sjiek heet ;-). Het opnemen van de tracks is voor mij in eerste instantie niet de kern van de zaak... ik ken een aantal mensen met een HD-24 en ben van plan deze te lenen/ huren als ik een keer iets wil opnemen... 's nachts overpompen naar mijn Mac en de volgende morgen gaat de HD-24 weer netjes terug naar de rechtmatige eigenaar. De converters waar ik het voorlopig even mee moet/ wil doen zijn dus die van de HD-24. 

Logic heeft inderdaad veel functionaliteit waar ik eigenlijk niet veel (zeg maar gewoon niks) aan heb en mee zal doen. Een andere gedachtengang die mijn overweging meer richting de 'goedkopere paketten' zou kunnen sturen is: in hoeverre maak je gebruik van de algoritmes van het programma zélf? Daarmee doel ik op mijn gedachtes DSP engines / plug-ins als de eerder genoemde UA Xpander zeer uitvoerig te gebruiken. Dus vraag ik mij af hoeveel van de klankeigenschappen van het programma zélf uiteindelijk gaan overblijven.





> ...De enige reden dat ik PTLE eventueel niet zou willen hebben is latencycompensation wat het niet heeft, en ook niet gaat krijgen ivm concurrentie met PT-HD (dat het wel heeft)...



Weet iemand hoe dit zit met de andere programma's ?





> ...Je kan met PTLE 32 kanalen mixen, en als je 400 eu bijbetaald 48 kanalen.
> Als het niet genoeg is kan je altijd eerst wat downmixen naar een bus...



Downmixen naar een bus lijkt inderdaad een goed plan, dan zou ik met 32 kanalen een aardig eind kunnen komen, wel weer meer werk... ik vind de 32 ch max toch wel een groot minpunt van PTLE op dit moment, zeker als je al een hoopje effecten gebruikt zit je in no time aan je max lijkt me zo. 

Op http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?...64&itemid=4619 staat trouwens: _"Support for up to 160 simultaneous channels of I/O"_





> ...Ik vind PT een must om te hebben als je in studios dingen wil gaan doen.
> Ik mix/bounce bijna nooit in PTLE, maar bereidt thuis alles voor erin (das het meeste werk), en neem het hele project mee naar de studio, om het in PT HD met analog summing via bussen af te mixen. en meteen te pre masteren. PT sessies zijn compatible mac/pc, erg fijn.
> 
> dat is wat je wil



Ja, daar zit zeker wat in... maar... vooralsnog is deze hele setup bedoelt voor mezelf... misschien dat ik met wat opname/ mixklussen een deel van de investering terug kan verdienen, maar dat is niet mijn uitgangspunt. Daarbij, mochten zich serieuzere klussen voordoen, dan kan ik altijd nog spullen inhuren (bij jou  :Big Grin: ?) oid.


Iets dat ik op termijn natuurlijk wél moet aanschaffen als ik niet voor de 003 kies is een audio-interface als output naar mijn monitoren (die ik trouwens ook nog moet gaan kopen  :EEK!: , maar da's weer een ander verhaal).

Al met al neig(de) ik meer naar de PT-optie, vanwege [1] de 'studio-standaard' en de compatibiliteit met prof studios, [2] de 003 interface, [3] de goede basisklank van PT en [4] de bulk plug-ins die bij de 003 factory zijn inbegrepen.

Grootste nadeel vind ik het beperkte aantal kanalen op mixdown, daarbij is de beperkte compatibileit met externe DSP engines (hoewel wel op te lossen) en het aangehaalde latency-verhaal natuurlijk ook van belang.


Nog even een concrete vraag, heel simpel, maar een waterdicht antwoord heb ik er nog niet op gehad:

*Gaat het überhaupt wat ik wil? Opnemen met (meerdere) HD-24, exporteren naar computer en mixen in PT/ Logic/ Cubase/ Whatever...* En in wat voor formaat komt het op mijn Mac te staan? Is dat AAF?

Afijn, mannen, wederom heel hartelijk bedankt voor de talrijke reacties... ik ga weer verder met internet afstruinen voor meer info. (ik vind de Digidesign website trouwens maar ruk).

Thanks guys !

----------


## Ibvee

Ik heb het idee dat ze met die 160 I/O ook de midi kanalen meerekenen...

De discussie of er kwaliteitverschil tussen de algorithmes van verschillende programma's zit loopt hier en daar hoog op. oa op het Gearslutz forum kan je er veel over vinden. De mensen die wat van digitale techniek afweten, en van de algorithmes zeggen dat er geen verschil in zit, en vergelijken de mensen die een verschil horen met audiofielen die hun geluid waanzinnig horen verbeteren als ze hun speaker kabels ophangen aan visdraad van 400 euro per meter...
Als het er zou zijn, geloof ik niet dat jij dat gaat horen in je huiskamer met LE interface. 
Je hoort ook geen enkele DAW fabrikant roepen "ons programma klinkt het beste"...

Werkgemak en prijs maakt het verschil.

Het komt op je mac te staan als AIF. Voor een pc zou dat zijn wav. Helaas kan ik in de manual niets vinden over BWF, broadcast wave file, wat vooral voor PT veeeeel handiger werkt, omdat je het direct kan importeren. Als ik het goed heb zit er bij BWF timecode inbegrepen. Ik weet niet of je in protools gewoon AIF bestanden kan importeren, zoals ik het hier zie wel. Maar met wave lijkt het ook alsof je ze gewoon kan importeren, aan de extensie kan je namelijk niet zien of het een gewone wave file of een broadcast wave file is. Ik weet niet of er ook zoiets bestaat voor AIF.

----------


## dokter dB

je kan in protools per nieuw project aif of wav kiezen (formaat is trouwens bijna hetzelfde behalve de header). 
Als je wav hebt gekozen kan je nog steed aif inladen, dat converteert hij keurig. je kan zelfs meteen audio cd inladen. 
PT maakt van alles wat je importeert mono files. Een stereo file is dus niet interleaved maar 2x mono. je kan 32 mono tracks aan met ptle.

----------


## sparky

> Citaat:
>     Origineel gepost door *dokter dB*
> _...De enige reden dat ik PTLE eventueel niet zou willen hebben is latencycompensation wat het niet heeft, en ook niet gaat krijgen ivm concurrentie met PT-HD (dat het wel heeft)..._
> 
>  Weet iemand hoe dit zit met de andere programma's ?



in cubase SX2/3 werkt het prima.

----------


## berolios

> in cubase SX2/3 werkt het prima.



Zit daar latency-correctie in, of hoor je het niet?

----------


## Lennartsound

Nog even 2 punten:
- Er wordt genoemd dat 32 kanalen draaien weinig zou zijn. Zijn er dan mensen die, puur op hun computer alleen, veel meer dan 32 kanalen vlekkeloos draaien met plug-ins? (24 bits data x 32 kanalen plus processing) Zou goed kunnen hoor. Ik heb dat al lang niet meer gedaan (alleen nog maar met HD gewerkt met zoveel kanalen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Maar de laatste keer dat ik dat deed ging dat ook niet bepaald vlekkeloss in Cubase of Logic. Toegegeven, is al een paar jaar geleden.
-Bedoel je met latency compensatie de correctie voor rekentijd van de plug-ins? Je hebt voor een aantal plug-ins wel compensatie plug-ins. Maar het is een nadeel als het niet kan. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik het in de praktijk nooit echt heb gebruikt tenzij op drumkits. Maar meestal leg ik de audio sporen van drumkits toch met de hand gelijk om de looptijdverschillen te corrigeren. Die zijn immers flink groter dan de plug-in latency. Als je dan toch bezig bent kijk je even wat de plugin latency is en zet je de file een paar samples verder. Meestal is het ook nog zo dat de fase draaing die je introduceert met een bewerking (ja het verandert je fase zo'n EQ) is soms net zo erg als de fase shift van een beetje latency. Je kan niet op alles blijven letten hoor. Je moet gewoon luisteren of het goed klinkt en creatief bezig zijn. Ik heb zelf muziektechnologie gedaan (ooit) en in het begin na/tijdens mijn studie was ik ook steeds aan het opletten op alles wat er technologisch gezien gebeurd. Wist je b.v. dat zodra je je fader van 0.0 dB verschuift naar -0.1 dB je een berekening laat maken waarbij je afrondingsfouten introduceert die net zo groot zijn als dat je de fader naar -10 dB zet? Juist die afrondigs fout maakt je geluid stuk. Je zult dus moeten ditheren maar daarmee introduceer je weer andere fouten. Hoe dan ook, elke bewerking is dus slecht voor je geluid. Let er dus op dat je met als je plug-ins zo min mogelijk dingen onnodig verandert. Dus niet bij iedere plug-in en ook nog op je fader het volume veranderen maar alles zo veel mogelijk unity gain houden. 
Maar je wordt daar zo moe van, om op al die dingetjes te letten, en het is slecht voor je creativiteit.

----------


## berolios

> Nog even 2 punten:
> - Er wordt genoemd dat 32 kanalen draaien weinig zou zijn. Zijn er dan mensen die, puur op hun computer alleen, veel meer dan 32 kanalen vlekkeloos draaien met plug-ins? (24 bits data x 32 kanalen plus processing) Zou goed kunnen hoor. Ik heb dat al lang niet meer gedaan (alleen nog maar met HD gewerkt met zoveel kanalen ) Maar de laatste keer dat ik dat deed ging dat ook niet bepaald vlekkeloss in Cubase of Logic. Toegegeven, is al een paar jaar geleden.
> -Bedoel je met latency compensatie de correctie voor rekentijd van de plug-ins? Je hebt voor een aantal plug-ins wel compensatie plug-ins. Maar het is een nadeel als het niet kan. Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik het in de praktijk nooit echt heb gebruikt tenzij op drumkits. Maar meestal leg ik de audio sporen van drumkits toch met de hand gelijk om de looptijdverschillen te corrigeren. Die zijn immers flink groter dan de plug-in latency. Als je dan toch bezig bent kijk je even wat de plugin latency is en zet je de file een paar samples verder. Meestal is het ook nog zo dat de fase draaing die je introduceert met een bewerking (ja het verandert je fase zo'n EQ) is soms net zo erg als de fase shift van een beetje latency. Je kan niet op alles blijven letten hoor. Je moet gewoon luisteren of het goed klinkt en creatief bezig zijn. Ik heb zelf muziektechnologie gedaan (ooit) en in het begin na/tijdens mijn studie was ik ook steeds aan het opletten op alles wat er technologisch gezien gebeurd. Wist je b.v. dat zodra je je fader van 0.0 dB verschuift naar -0.1 dB je een berekening laat maken waarbij je afrondingsfouten introduceert die net zo groot zijn als dat je de fader naar -10 dB zet? Juist die afrondigs fout maakt je geluid stuk. Je zult dus moeten ditheren maar daarmee introduceer je weer andere fouten. Hoe dan ook, elke bewerking is dus slecht voor je geluid. Let er dus op dat je met als je plug-ins zo min mogelijk dingen onnodig verandert. Dus niet bij iedere plug-in en ook nog op je fader het volume veranderen maar alles zo veel mogelijk unity gain houden. 
> Maar je wordt daar zo moe van, om op al die dingetjes te letten, en het is slecht voor je creativiteit.



Hey Lennart,

Bedankt voor je input.
Tsja, die unity-gain is overal hetzelfde, niet? Ik bedoel, mijn faders staan live ook bijna allemaal op 0 dB.

Mijn plan is ook om externe DSP engines te gebruiken als UAD/ Waves/ Powercore om de heftigste plug-ins te draaien. Op die manier bespaar ik CPU power en kan ik evt. zelfs nog een paar zware native plug-ins gebruiken. Ik heb er zelf niet direct ervaring mee (vandaar ook mijn vraag), maar de Mac-expert bij Musicstore verzekerde me deze zomer dat ik makkelijk 48 kanalen in Cubase kon draaien op een G5 Dual 1,8 en was het vooral werkgeheugen dat de beperkende factor zou zijn. Ik ben trouwens wel van plan de zwaarste Macbook Pro te nemen die deze zomer beschikbaar is/ komt.

Wat mijn punt is tav de 32 kanalen: ik wil niet nu een systeem gaan kopen waarmee ik mezelf dusdanige beperkingen op leg dat ik eigenlijk mijn doel voorbij streef... en zoals ik al eerder zei: het doel is in eerste instantie voor mezelf... evt kan ik deze setup ook gebruiken om voor klanten dingen te doen, maar dat is van ondergeschikt belang. De meeste bandjes die ik doe en die ik dus ook wil opnemen zitten op 24 kanalen of meer, tel daarbij op evt. FX returns en dergelijke en je zit in no time aan de 32 kanalen. Daarbij doe ik ook regelmatig bands en projecten die qua kanalen daar nog eens vet overheen gaan (Big Bands, Promsconcerten, dat soort dingen) en ik wil wel de mogelijkheid hebben ook díe dingen op te nemen en mee aan de slag te gaan. Daarbij omdat het waarschijnlijk juist díe (eenmalige) projecten zijn die geinteresseerd zijn in een multi-track opname (die niet te duur is), maar nogmaals, dat is van ondergeschikt belang 

Thanks !

----------


## Lennartsound

Ik snap je probleem. Maar zeker als je voor andere mensen gaat opnemen zou ik het met Protools gaan doen. Ik zou n.l. (no offence) een technicus die met Cubase mijn liveset staat op te nemen niet erg serieus nemen. Het is immers (al dan niet terecht) Protools wat de klok slaat in opnameland. Hetzelfde fenomeen dat je heel lang geen echte studio was als je niet een paar witte Yamaha NS10's had staan, hoe kut die ook klinken. (wel goed om op te levelen overigens :Big Grin:  )




> Tsja, die unity-gain is overal hetzelfde, niet? Ik bedoel, mijn faders staan live ook bijna allemaal op 0 dB.



Tuurlijk maar het verschil is groter tussen net niet unity, en net wel unity.
Maar in essentie heb je gelijk ja :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ibvee

@ Lennart: 
Afhankelijk van de plugin kan de latency behoorlijk groter zijn dan je looptijdverschillen. HD doet dit automatisch.
Vooral met percussie e.d. kan dat heeel lastig zijn. Ook als je de tracks gelijk legt. Je insert een plugin op een track, en je kan weer overnieuw beginnen. 

Wat informatie van de UA website:




> What is latency, and how does Pro Tools deal with latency?
> 													Latency occurs on a UAD plugin because the audio travels from the application to the UAD card and back.  Pro Tools HD has plug-in delay compensation (PDC), and this takes care of the latency.  You can read more about this in the UAD RTAS Tips and Demos section.
> 
>  In the VstRtasConfigure application, users can set a buffer size at which the UAD plugins will run. The higher the number, the more latency you will get. The lower the number, the less latency, but the trade-off is higher host CPU load. This buffer is different than the hardware buffer size in the Pro Tools Hardware setup dialog. It is recommended that these two buffers be set to the same value.
> 
> 													Pro Tools LE and Mix do not have plugin delay compensation (PDC) like some DAW applications. Therefore you must manually compensate for the latency introduced by UAD plugins. One way to do this is to move the track forward the right number of samples so it lines up with the other tracks that are not delayed. If you Command-click on the fader in the Pro Tools mix window, a display will show how many samples you need to move the track forward.
> 
> 														A safer method is described in the UA Webzine Which describes using the UAD DelayComp plugin. While it pertains to Digital Performer, both applications are in that neither features plugin delay compensation. This article describes how to use UA’s DelayComp plugin to delay the output of other tracks that are not delayed by UAD plugins.

----------


## Lennartsound

Ik begin me een beetje af te vragen hoeveel drums jij al hebt opgenomen dan. Ik heb er n.l. nooit zo veel problemen mee gehad. Een simpel Waves e.q. is bij mij meestal voldoende. De meeste dingen doe je toch met outboard voor het opnemen compressie b.v. Als je er inderdaad een harmoniser plug-in op gaat zetten dan heb je wel heel veel vertraging ja, dat is zo. 
Hoe heeft iedereen het dan altijd gedaan in die hele lange tijd toen er nog geen HD was? :Wink:   Maar ik ben met je eens dat het een ontwerpfout is. Je Er zijn heel wat dingen die ik al jaren tegen Digidesign roep bij gebruikers feedback... meestal tevergeefs

----------


## berolios

> Ik snap je probleem. Maar zeker als je voor andere mensen gaat opnemen zou ik het met Protools gaan doen. Ik zou n.l. (no offence) een technicus die met Cubase mijn liveset staat op te nemen niet erg serieus nemen. Het is immers (al dan niet terecht) Protools wat de klok slaat in opnameland. Hetzelfde fenomeen dat je heel lang geen echte studio was als je niet een paar witte Yamaha NS10's had staan, hoe kut die ook klinken. (wel goed om op te levelen overigens )
> 
> Tuurlijk maar het verschil is groter tussen net niet unity, en net wel unity.
> Maar in essentie heb je gelijk ja



Ik neem niet op in Cubase, maar met een (of twee) HD-24... dat is een groot deel van mijn hele eieren eten  :Smile: .

Het gaat dus alleen om het mixen... primair voor mezelf, maar eventueel ook voor derden... en mocht ik ooit tegen een belangrijke klant aanlopen die veel waarde hecht aan ProTools gebruik, dan zal die klant waarschijnlijk ook best wat budget hebben om een PT set in te huren... of anders op de HD-24 op te nemen en in een 'dure' studio het mixwerk te doen. maar dit is zo'n klein deel van mijn doelstelling dat ik zwaar betwijfel of het wel wijsheid is hier echt rekening mee te houden.

Maar ik ben er nog altijd niet uit... volgende week MM Frankfurt... zal ik wel een duidelijkere voorkeur ontwikkelen.

Thanks !

----------


## Lennartsound

aha, dat verklaart het. Slimme zet. Ik zou me trouwens niet te veel laten beinvloeden door een presentatie op een beurs. Gewoon naar een speciaalzaak gaan zoals Helios in Haarlem en er zelf achter kruipen.

----------


## Ibvee

@Lennart
Aangezien je met een laptop niet zoveel rekenkracht hebt, kies je voor een grotere buffer, wat voor outboard dus moeilijker wordt, en je behoorlijke latency problemen kan krijgen. Als je er dan voor kiest om zowel een eq als een compressor als plugin (en degene met wat meer latency) te kiezen, heb je de situatie die ik bedoel.
Ik vind het met LE en drums toch nog steeds irritant.

----------


## frederic

eerlijk gezegd, vind ik de keuze van de software de laatste in volgorde van een goede opname.

Een goede microfoon, micpreamp en AD conversie en lage latency is de belangrijkste factor van een goede opname.
De meeste software voldoet aan de eisen om een goeie opname te maken.
Allen gebruiken ze VST plugins. Ik gebruik de set van Waves. 
Het eind resultaat is goed. Wat kan mij de rest van pro LE en andere toestanden schelen?
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## berolios

> ...Een goede microfoon...



Zoals eerder gezegd zullen dit in 98% van de dingetjes die ik ga doen de micro's zijn die live gebruikt worden, want ik neem in principe alleen live-shows op.





> ...micpreamp...



Zelfde, hopelijk een beetje fatsoenlijke pre-amp als Midas H of zo.





> ...AD conversie...



Zoals eerder genoemd: Alesis HD-24





> ...lage latency...



Dat wordt het deel op de laptop.

----------


## dokter dB

wat jij wil is protools.
alleen al de channelstrip (een standaard PT-tool om overspraak weg te knippen) is onbetaalbaar als je live opnames moet editen.
dat is wat je wil.
Laptops en audio is leuk tot een bepaald punt, en dan gaat het heel erg zuigen.
een vaste machine, en een goedkoop (desnoods 2e hands) laptopje voor op reis lijkt me echt een beter idee

----------


## berolios

> ...Laptops en audio is leuk tot een bepaald punt, en dan gaat het heel erg zuigen...



Je bedoelt wat CPU power betreft? Ik was wel van plan de dikste processor uit te zoeken die het hem geeft, met lekker veel werkgeheugen, daarbij ook externe DSP... dus ik verwacht op dat vlak eerlijk gezegd niet zo heel veel problemen.

Zoals ik al eerder vertelde zie ik een tower eigenlijk niet zo zitten, ivm mobiliteit. Op mijn powerbook kan ik dadelijk allicht ook alle andere dingen doen die ik nu op mijn @$^!*$- PC-laptop doe (alles dus in essentie).

Liefste zou ik gewoon PT nemen, maar ik zit nog met een behoorlijk aantal pakket-specifieke vragen waarop ik woensdag in FF antwoord hoop te krijgen.

To be continued ;-)

Wederom bedankt!

----------


## frederic

bwa de nieuwe dualcore 2 duo 5700 zijn best wel krachtige machines.
Zeker als je er 2Gb in steekt.
Ik zou wel aanraden om de project space van het programma op een externe Sata2 hardeschijf te zetten met firewire. (Niet op USB!).
je kan die dan gemakkelijk overzeten op een gewone PC thuis of in een studio.

----------


## frederic

> @Lennart
> Aangezien je met een laptop niet zoveel rekenkracht hebt, kies je voor een grotere buffer, wat voor outboard dus moeilijker wordt, en je behoorlijke latency problemen kan krijgen. Als je er dan voor kiest om zowel een eq als een compressor als plugin (en degene met wat meer latency) te kiezen, heb je de situatie die ik bedoel.
> Ik vind het met LE en drums toch nog steeds irritant.



Met firewire komt de CPU niet tussen. Dus rekenkracht speelt geen rol. Enkel bij de eindmix.

----------


## Ibvee

Volgens mij was hij van plan om met een stand alone recorder op te nemen, en te mixen op z'n laptop... 
Ik heb het nergens over firewire. Hetzelfde verhaal zou ook opgaan bij een PCI(e) of welk ander soort connectie of protocol.

@berelios
Let op het aantal firewire poorten wat je laptop heeft dan. Die externe UAD kaart is firewire, stel dat je een firewire drive gebruikt is dat 2, en dan nog een audio interface... De meeste laptops op dit moment hebben maar 1 firewire poort, en nieuwe laptops hebben een Express poort ipv de oude pcmcia poorten, waar nog niet zo heel veel (en goedkope) firewire kaarten voor zijn. 
Houd er rekening mee dat (volgens de informatie die ik op andere fora heb gelezen) die externe UAD kaart gewoon de oude UAD kaart is, maar dan in een doosje. De oude kaart schijnt al iets van 3 jaar oud te zijn, en zal dus ook redelijk snel verouderen/is eigenlijk al verouderd. 
Misschien is de Mbox 2 Pro zo gek nog niet.

----------


## berolios

> ...Let op het aantal firewire poorten wat je laptop heeft dan. Die externe UAD kaart is firewire, stel dat je een firewire drive gebruikt is dat 2, en dan nog een audio interface... De meeste laptops op dit moment hebben maar 1 firewire poort, en nieuwe laptops hebben een Express poort ipv de oude pcmcia poorten, waar nog niet zo heel veel (en goedkope) firewire kaarten voor zijn...



Die UAD kaart werkt op Express34, niet op firewire  :Big Grin: , dus dat komt perfect uit  :Wink: ! Uiteraard had ik daar al rekening mee gehouden. Die Waves APA32 werkt trouwens via Ethernet, dus dat scheelt ook weer in periferie-aansluitingen. 

Als ik me niet vergis heeft een Macbook Pro 2 Firewire aansluitingen (een 800 en een 400).





> ...Houd er rekening mee dat (volgens de informatie die ik op andere fora heb gelezen) die externe UAD kaart gewoon de oude UAD kaart is, maar dan in een doosje. De oude kaart schijnt al iets van 3 jaar oud te zijn, en zal dus ook redelijk snel verouderen/is eigenlijk al verouderd...



Ja, dat klopt wel, zo staat het ook op de UA site... ik heb ook nog niks gekocht, ik ga op de Messe een beetje proberen uit te vissen of er op relatief korte termijn nieuwere producten te verwachten zijn op dit vlak.





> ...Misschien is de Mbox 2 Pro zo gek nog niet...



Nog niet naar gekeken, maar in principe hoef ik eigenlijk geen interface, die heb ik evt. al... gaat me puur om de software // backbone van mijn systeem.

Thanks!

----------


## Mathijs

Ik heb zelf twee stuks UAD DSP kaarten met bijna alle plug-ins.
Dit pakket is zeeeer aan te raden.
met name de compressors en galmen zijn van waanzinnige kwaliteit.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Laptops en audio is leuk tot een bepaald punt, en dan gaat het heel erg zuigen.



met de nieuwere laptops , en een dik memory van 2G intern, en een HD van 160G ben ik eigenlijk benieuwd waar de bottom line ligt?

heb hier een stel notebooks draaien met p4, 1G, en 80G hd, en een extern beeldscherm. XP-pro erop, en klaar. Zelfs een lastig pakket als siemens step7/protoolpro (<< van siemens dus- visualisatiesoftware) hobbelen prima...

----------


## Lennartsound

Firewire 800 gaat wel lekker opschieten qua doorvoer snelheid. Ik vraag me echter af of je het nodig hebt. De data rate van audio gaat ook makkelijk door 400. Het is belangrijker dat je schijf een snelle zoek/toegangs snelheid heeft. Tenminste als je er vanaf gaat editen. Ik zou eens gaan kijken naar een goeie externe 10.000 rpm schijf met een zoektijd van rond de 5 msec. 
Neem er dan een goedkope beerput van een usb schijfje bij voor de opslag (backup) van 300 gig of groter.
Tevens zou ik inderdaad bij voorkeur niet van een laptop gaan werken. In theorie zou het niet uit moeten maken met alle snelle specs van tegenwoordig maar uiteindelijk werkt het toch niet zo lekker. Neem anders een dikke iMac, is ook lekker compact en heeft een groter scherm. Ik heb laatst een klassieke registratie gedaan met m'n imac 20" Heerlijk! groot scherm en toch compact. Ik heb trouwens ff niet meegekregen of je nou op een Mac of PC wilde gaan werken.... Ik hoop voor jou op Mac :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dokter dB

> Ik heb zelf twee stuks UAD DSP kaarten met bijna alle plug-ins.
> Dit pakket is zeeeer aan te raden.
> met name de compressors en galmen zijn van waanzinnige kwaliteit.



van deze kant hetzelfde verhaal.
ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar uad plugins.
Qua kwaliteit maakt het niks uit hoe oud de pci-kaart is, men gaat alleen wereldwijd qua bussen over op pci-e.

Vroegah toen ik met een klein DAW setje begon (PC) thuis voor editen van live opnames en het maken van houseplaten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , ging ik alle nieuwtjes bijhouden, up to date houden, en met alle vernieuwingen mee.
Daar ben ik volledig mee gestopt. wat een rust.
Als het werkt, werkt het. Heb alleen protools regelmatig ge-update.
Voor de rest alleen maar hardware gekocht.

Het voordeel van een vaste machine vind ik heel groot, vanwege videokaartkeuze (2 schermen bijv), harddiskruimte, snelheid, en aantal PCI/usb/FW slots. 
Moet er niet aan denken om met een laptop te moeten editen.

Heb er altijd eentje gehad voor on the road, die ligt ergens half uitgerookt in de hoek, en ik mis hem niet echt, behalve voor smaart.

@mac: waarom heb jij geen mac? :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

> @mac: waarom heb jij geen mac?




goeie vraag  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

maar serieus, als je een auto koopt wil je ook een auto, en geen chassis, waar ze zelf nog alles aan moet bouwen, zoals motor, remmen, stuur, stoel, enzo. 
In dat opzicht vind ik de mac het betere systeem. MS is dan meer een doe-het-zelf-pakket.

echter, ooit deponeeerde ik mn naam, en toen werd er een advocaatje erg boos, omdat alles waar mac in stond volgend hem bij apple hoorde. Sja, en de claim die hij neerlegde was niet misselijk, en daar heb ik toen ff slecht van geslapen. Wel gelijk gekregen, maar mijn geld gaat dus niet meer naar apple..

enne, siemens step7 draait uitsluitend op XP-pro. Ook niet geheel onbelangrijk, hier..

maareh, 160 extern, en 80 intern, 2 video-kaarten, 17"breedbeeld... dr klan een boel met die dingen..

----------


## berolios

> Firewire 800 gaat wel lekker opschieten qua doorvoer snelheid. Ik vraag me echter af of je het nodig hebt. De data rate van audio gaat ook makkelijk door 400.



Het zit erop, dan heb ik weinig keuze hé ;-).
Maar ik wil dus eigenlijk NIET vanaf een externe harde schijf werken, dan streef ik weer volledig mijn doel voorbij.

[1] Opnemen op HD-24
[2] Overzetten op Macje
[3] Orginele tracks backuppen op DVD's e/o externe HD
[4] Hatsikkidee aan de gang ermee op mijn laptopje (Macbook Pro): 17", 200 G HD, 2 G RAM en de dikste processor die ze hebben als ik hem ga kopen (nu is dat 2,33 dual).


Een iMac ga ik nóóit kopen, dat heeft voor mij geen enkele voordelen en het trekt me ook gewoon niet: noch vlees, noch vis. Niet mobiel en ook niet de mogelijkheden die ik met een tower zou hebben. Voor 95% zeker gaat het de eerder beschreven Macbook Pro worden, maar ik houd nog even een 'open mind' tav de G5 tower.





> Het voordeel van een vaste machine vind ik heel groot, vanwege videokaartkeuze (2 schermen bijv), harddiskruimte, snelheid, en aantal PCI/usb/FW slots. Moet er niet aan denken om met een laptop te moeten editen.
> 
> Heb er altijd eentje gehad voor on the road, die ligt ergens half uitgerookt in de hoek, en ik mis hem niet echt, behalve voor smaart.



Werken met dual-screen en dergelijke zou ook moeten kunnen met een macbook pro geloof ik... zelfs mijn fantastische NEC klapjap waar ik nu alles mee doe heeft dit. En zoals ik al zei... ik laat alleen de projecten erop staan waar ik mee bezig ben, de rest gooi ik 'in het archief'.

Daarbij doe ik álles met een laptop, veel werk voor school en ik ben ook regelmatig op klus met mijn laptoppie in de weer (processortjes/ smaart etc), vandaar de neiging naar klapjap (of klap-amerikaan in het geval van een Mac  :Big Grin:  ).

Maar je hebt een punt, vooral op het gebied van HD-ruimte en PCIe mogelijkheden heeft een tower grote voordelen tov een laptop. Maar ja, ik heb hier een toren staan gehad... en als ik zie hoe vaak ik dat ding gebruikt heb... Ik denk dat een laptoppie gewoon véél beter bij mijn manier van werken past.





> van deze kant hetzelfde verhaal.
> ik gebruik eigenlijk alleen nog maar uad plugins.
> Qua kwaliteit maakt het niks uit hoe oud de pci-kaart is, men gaat alleen wereldwijd qua bussen over op pci-e.



Mijn meest optimale setup op dit moment (effe afhankelijk van de centjes ;-) ):

Macbook Pro 200G HD, 2G RAM, 2,33 Dual, 17"
Digi 003 (hier ben ik nog niet helemaal uit, zoals bekend  :Wink:  )
Waves APA32
UAD Expander (Express34)


Het is wel erg tof dat iedereen zo goed mee denkt, hartstikke bedankt allemaal !

----------


## Ibvee

Rackmout your Mac G5 / Mac Pro with the G5 Sliding Tray System for the Macintosh

kan je toch mobiel maken als je er een rackmount schermpje bij doet met nog een toetsenbord (met zo'n rackmount tray?), digi003 erbij in, de UAD expanders is volgens mij niet zo mooi in een rack te zetten, zal vast wel een of ander traytje voor zijn, maar niet zo mooi als een SSL Duende, die schijnt ook erg goed te zijn.
 :Smile:

----------


## berolios

> Rackmout your Mac G5 / Mac Pro with the G5 Sliding Tray System for the Macintosh
> 
> kan je toch mobiel maken als je er een rackmount schermpje bij doet met nog een toetsenbord (met zo'n rackmount tray?), digi003 erbij in, de UAD expanders is volgens mij niet zo mooi in een rack te zetten, zal vast wel een of ander traytje voor zijn, maar niet zo mooi als een SSL Duende, die schijnt ook erg goed te zijn.



uuhhhmmm... ziet er heel mooi uit, maar mijn 'mobiel' moet je vooral ook lezen als in 'ik duw hem in mijn rugzak', of als 'ik neem hem mee als handbagage'. De DSP hardware wordt dan natuurlijk ook weer een verhaal apart, dat gaat waarschijnlijk dan in een rackbag van een paar HE of zo... Maar ja, als ik steeds een rack mee moet gaan slepen, kan ik net zo goed mijn complete G5 toren meenemen...

Ik heb trouwens ook alleen maar een normale personenauto, dus erg veel mogelijkheden om grotere dingen te transporteren heb ik niet...


p.s. een beetje G5 tower is wel echt een flink stuk duurder dan de Macbook Pro die ik op het oog heb, dat had ik niet verwacht als ik eerlijk ben...

----------


## berolios

Zo vrienden en mede-enthousiastelingen...

Tijd om weer wat oude koeien uit de sloot te sleuren en de discussie op te pakken waar ik hem had achter gelaten...

Ondertussen ben ik langs de lokale 'Appeltjes boer' gelopen en is mijn complete digitale 'hebben en houden' verhuist naar een Macbook Pro met twee gebroederlijke 2,4 GHz cores, 4 GB aan werk-japanners, en een 200 GB 7200 toeren wasdroog-automaat, het is de 15" versie geworden, want die 17" vond ik toch wel erg groot.

Mijn insteek t.o.v. het begin van deze thread is eigenlijk nog altijd hetzelfde, hoewel mijn voorkeur voor ProTools toch wel groter geworden is.

In de herhaling:

[LIST=1][*]Opnemen van live-bandjes met een/ meerdere Alesis HD-24's... maw: mics zijn die wat ik live gebruik, pre-amps zijn van de tafel (mooie Midasjes als het meezit ;-) ), de converters zijn die van de HD-24[*]Dan de audio met die firewire-interface van Alesis overpompen naar een 'externe opslag' of naar mijn Mac[*]Dan hatsikkidee aan de gang ermee: lekker mixen op mijn laptoppie (vanaf de lokale HD, daarom heb ik ook een extra snelle genomen), al dan niet met behulp van externe DSP zoals de UAD Xpander.[/LIST]

Dan zit ik helaas nog altijd met de overweging tussen de systemen: ga ik voor universeel zoals Cubase, of ga ik voor een ProTools LE systeem.

Ik ga zowieso een keer naar MS in Keulen of naar Helios in Haarlem om gewoon eens aan de gang te gaan met de systemen, want ervaring heb ik met geen van beide. Alleen is het ' wanneer'  bij mij vaak het probleem... beetje druk ;-). De systemen die ik op dit moment in overweging heb: Protools LE (Digi 003), Protools M-BOX2, Protools M-Powered, Cubase 4. En ik neig vooral naar PTLE bij de MBOX2, ook omdat ik dan handigheid ontwikkel met het pakket waar je in de studio ook mee zou werken en niet al die onnodige i/o heb waar ik toch niks mee doe. Nadeel van PTLE blijven de max 32 kanalen mixdown en de beperkte compatibiliteit met externe DSP engines (UAD kan, maar is toch ietwat omslachtig, hoe je het ook bekijkt).

Voorlopig dus even niks nieuws onder de zon eigenlijk. Hoewel, is er misschien iemand die iets nuttigs kan zeggen over het verschil tussen PTLE en PT M-Powered (bij MBOX krijg je er PTLE bij, toch?)? Ik weet dat je met M-Powered wat vrijer bent in de keuze van je i/o interface en aangezien ik eigenlijk niet direct behoefte heb aan de mogelijkheden van een 003-rack (stereo uit voor afluistering is eigenlijk genoeg), vind ik PT M-Powered heel misschien wel interessant. Hoe zit dat met plug-ins? En met mixdown-kanalen?

Dan nog een andere vraag voor de PTLE gebruikers: die 32 kanalen mixdown, is dat incl EFX returns? Het klopt toch dat het voor die 32 ch niet uit maakt of het mono- of stereokanalen zijn, toch?

Hoor het wel weer, alvast bedankt!!
Cheers!

----------


## Ibvee

Ik kan op sommige vragies antwoord geven. 

In principe zijn PT LE en PT M-powered gelijk, er zijn kleine verschillen, standaard ondersteund M(-powered) op dit moment geen digitranslator, voor LE is dat wel te koop, maar voor een minder leuke prijs. 

Voor (op dit moment nog alleen) LE is ook de DV toolkit te koop, iets meer mogelijkheden om te syncen met video en andere dingetjes om audio voor video te doen. 

Voor beide systemen is de music production toolkit te koop, wat extra plugins bevat, en bovenal ervoor zorgt dat je tot 48 voices mixdown kunt gaan!

Kijk vooral eens naar de M-audio lightbridge M-AUDIO - ProFire Lightbridge - 34-in/36-out FireWire Lightpipe Interface , heeft van zichzelf maar 2 converters, precies genoeg dus voor de standaard stereo uitgang, met flink wat ADAT I/O. Helaas laat PT LE en M van zichzelf maar 18 I/O max toe, maar dit is de enige interface die dit volledige aantal ook ondersteund, en daarbij voor dat volledige aantal aan externe converters aan kan. (Als ik het goed heb heeft forumlid Sparky hier gebruikerservaring mee)
Over het algemeen worden de pre's en de converters van Digidesign en M-audio als onvoldoende gewaardeerd voor de high-end gebruikers, het voordeel van deze interface is dat je in principe aan geen van beide vast zit.

Op dit moment bevat het internet veel verhalen over de grote kracht van de nieuwe intel macbooks, waardoor zelfs HD gebruikers overstappen op LE, omdat de nieuwe processoren zo krachtig zijn. Misschien het proberen waard, later is het altijd mogelijk om nog iets van een UAD, McDSP oid erbij te kopen? 

Nog even gechecked voor de zekerheid, de standaard LE en M bieden:
- 32 bussen (kunnen gebruikt worden om intern dingen te routen, bijvoorbeeld naar aux inputs, voor group tracks, dupliceren van een kanaal voor parallele compressie, of effecten enz.) 
- 32 mono kanalen
- 16 stereo kanalen (dat is dus 1 voice per audio kanaal, met een maximum of 32 voices)
Die 32 kanalen zijn dus exclusief returns, als je slim met je auxen en je bussen omgaat. Het printen van een effect kost dus wel weer 1 of 2 audiosporen. 

Tot zover mijn kennis over PT LE en M-powered, ik hoop dat het nuttig is  :Smile:

----------


## berolios

Thanks voor de info! Blij ook te horen dat het waarschijnlijk als een tierelier gaat lopen op mijn Mac

OK, dus even uitgaande van alleen i/o voor afluistering ligt de keuze tussen:
- Lightbridge met PT M-P, 2 analog i/o, 32 i/o ADAT
- MBOX2 met PT LE met 2 analog i/o, 2 spdif i/o (dus evt. andere DA converter mogelijk)

Vooralsnog ligt mijn voorkeur bij de tweede optie, ten eerste omdat ik al die ADAT i/o niet nodig heb, ten tweede vanwege LE ipv M-P (hoewel dat dus niet echt significant verschil lijkt uit te maken).

32 ch, waar nog een keer mijn EFX kanalen vanaf gaan vind ik echter wel nog altijd irritant. Heeft er iemand ervaring met die Music Production Toolkit? Ik ben echt wel van alles netjes kopen, maar ik vind het erg duur in vergelijking met wat je ervoor krijgt. Iemand ervaring met torrents/ cracks van deze MP en DV toolkits, kan ik hem in ieder geval eens proberen, kopen kan altijd nog ;-)?

Cheers!

----------


## berolios

Hey Gino, thanks kerel !!
Ik kom een dezer dagen zeker even langs in Antwerpen, kunnen we wat bijkletsen hierover ;-) !

Ik kan me 100% vinden in het verhaal dat je afsteekt en dat komt eigenlijk ook precies overeen met hetgeen ik wil en de filosofie die ik erachter heb liggen; ik heb geprobeerd dit in eerdere posts ook naar voren te laten komen. 

In beginsel is het hele systeem alleen maar voor mezelf, om kennis te maken met die ' andere'  geluidswereld ;-), mijn mixen naar het volgende level te tillen en omdat ik het gewoon leuk vind! Dat ik soms bandjes zal opnemen en iets van eindproduct zal afleveren zal best voor gaan komen, maar dat is niet het doel van de hele opzet! Van de kwaliteitsbeperkingen ben ik me uiteraard op de hoogte, hoewel die vooral liggen in de converters en pre-amps, dan in de klank van PTLE zelf. In dat opzicht kan ik ook makkelijk een keer een goede set pre-amps en converters huren voor de opnamen en dan toch aan de slag ermee gaan in PTLE (gewoon waves importeren ipv direct opnemen in PTLE, zoals dat ook mijn plan is met die HD-24). Dan is er ook nog het feit dat ik door met PTLE te werken vanzelf effectief kennismaak met PT HD (in ieder geval de UI hiervan) en dus handigheid op kan bouwen voor als ik een keer in een studio terecht kom als het echt goed moet gebeuren ;-). 

Ik denk dat ik er trouwens wel uit ben: het gaat zowieso Protools worden en dan hoogst waarschijnlijk een MBOX2 Factory.

----------


## Ibvee

@Gino, 
Ik ben benieuwd wat fout was aan mijn info over LE, ik gebruik het zelf niet, maar had het idee dat ik de verschillen redelijk op een rijtje had.

@Berelios, aux inputs gaan dus niet van het aantal voices af, stel dus dat je 32 tracks hebt die audio bevatten, kun je nog naar hartelust effecten bijvoegen op aux tracks. 

Voor de mobieliteit, misschien de moeite waard om ook eens naar de M-box Micro te kijken, alleen een USB stick.

----------


## berolios

Zo, vandaag eindelijk de kogel door de kerk geschoten en mijn keuze gemaakt (en al gedeeltelijk gekocht ook)...

Het is de MBOX2 Factory geworden. Voldoet aan alles wat ik wil, heb toch PTLE en geen onnodige interfacing. 

Ik heb er ook voor gekozen zelf een HD-24 te kopen, weliswaar 2e hands, maar toch. Als ik zo'n ding een paar keer huur, heb ik de aanschafprijs er al uit. Daarbij, als ik die steeds moet gaan huren, weer terugbrengen, dat hele gezeur, dan ga ik het minder vaak gebruiken en heb ik er minder vaak plezier van, dan dat ik het gewoon zelf koop... dus die gaat er nog aankomen.

UAD Xpander staat ook in bestelling ;-)

Als monitoren heb ik getwijfeld tussen een setje Adam Audio A7's en een demo-set JBL LSR4326's, echt veel budget had ik er niet voor (over) en in deze prijsklasse spraken deze modellen me het meeste aan (Genelec 8030's zaten ook nog lang in de race). De Adam's vond ik erg eerlijk en goed in het hoog (ribbon's), maar het laag vond ik daarentegen wat tegenvallen... het zat er allemaal wel in, maar niet op een dergelijk overtuigende manier dat ik er warm voor liep. Het hoog van de JBL was ook erg overtuigend; helaas niet zo overtuigend als de A7's, maar toch: erg goed. Echter, bij de JBL's klopte het laag en mid gewoon veel beter: alles was poepie strak aanwezig. De JBL's zijn het dan ook geworden... 

Mooie feature bij de JBL's is dat er een room-correction DSP in zit... kun je met je meetmicro'tje en klapjap je afluisterpositie optimaliseren... die software kijkt waar er staande golven ontstaan in de ruimte en passen op die plek een notch-filter toe... natuurlijk... het is niet zaligmakend en je ruimte akoestisch aanpakken is de betere oplossing (kan bij mij thuis gewoon effe niet), maar allicht kan het best een positieve uitwerking hebben, toch? 

Ander voordeel dat ik belangrijker vind is dat ik direct met AES of SPDIF in de kasten kan, wat me weer een onnodige AD/DA conversie bespaart. Hiermee omzeil ik dus ook de DAC's van de MBOX, die niet als bepaald top te boek staan geloof ik. 

Afijn, ik ben voorlopig wel weer zoet met mijn nieuwe speeltjes, mijn vriendin is in ieder geval weer helemaal blij met die twee monitoren in de huiskamer ;-). Erg jammer dat de MBOX2 Factory niet op voorraad was, dus die heb ik pas volgende week of zo... maar goed... alleen maar uitstel van de pret ;-)

In ieder geval iedereen bedankt voor de hulp, ik heb er veel aan gehad!
Cheers !!

Jeroen

----------


## cobi

> Mijn meest optimale setup op dit moment (effe afhankelijk van de centjes ;-) ):
> 
> Macbook Pro 200G HD, 2G RAM, 2,33 Dual, 17"
> Digi 003 (hier ben ik nog niet helemaal uit, zoals bekend  )
> Waves APA32
> UAD Expander (Express34)
> 
> 
> Het is wel erg tof dat iedereen zo goed mee denkt, hartstikke bedankt allemaal !



Misschien een stomme vraag maar.... 

Van UAD lijken mij de pluggins erg interessant, van waves vind ik de APA32 erg interessant (ik hoef mijn stabiele pc niet open te schroeven om er kaarten in te pluggen maar gewoon via de netwerkaansluiting). Werkt dit ook met mekaar of hebben de heren waves en UAD wel het een en ander aan beveiliging ingebouwd (lees: pesterij) zodat je geen UAD pluggins kan draaien op een Waves dsp unit?

Nog een vraag, de extra DSP kaarten werken toch ook met protools LE en M-powered?

----------


## berolios

Ja, de kaarten van UAD werken zowieso met PTLE via een wrapper. De DSP engines van Waves moet je even mee uitkijken, want ik meen ergens op hun site wat notes mbt het gebruik icm PTLE gelezen te hebben. De native plugins van Waves zijn in ieder geval wel gewoon bruikbaar in PTLE.

Uiteraard kun je geen UAD plugins op een Waves DSP draaien en vice versa. Dat dat pesterij is ben ik toch niet helemaal met je eens hoor. Als je een universele DSP unit wilt hebben, kun e altijd nog plugins op bijv een Mac mini draaien (dat kan, toch?).

Ik heb eigenlijk alles nu in huis, behalve PTLE, dus ik kan effectief nog helemaal niks doen. Ik heb een MBOX2 factory gekocht en dat schijnt *** toch moeilijk te zijn om uit te leveren :-(....

Cheers

----------


## AJB

Joh Berolios,

Ik denk dat je een verstandige keuze gemaakt heb. Draai zelf ProTools op een MacBookPro 2x 2,6Ghz, 4Gyg werkgeheugen en 17" HD scherm. Voordeel van zo'n groot scherm (al is je klapjap wat groter) is toch wel dat je meer visual feedback hebt bij mixen van meer kanalen. In mijn studio heb ik daar 2x 30" scherm voor staan en dat bevalt toch wel goed.

MBPro over de zeik helpen met ProTools is in beginsel niet mogelijk, maar als je echt ingewikkelde dingetjes gaat doen, harmonizers gaat gebruiken etc: pas op... HD systemen ProTools zijn toch wel erg strak en geven practisch nooit problemen.

Werk nu met 2x Digi002, Command 8 en dus de eerder genoemde MBP. Als ik ooit weer ga investeren zal dat een HD systeem worden, liefst met een Profile-achtige tafel er aan geknoopt. Kosten liggen dan wel minimaal rond de 50 mille, maar dan zit je gebakken  :Smile: 

Anyway: back to business: mooie muziek maken en registreren waar nodig  :Wink:  Have fun met je PT-set!

grtz Arvid

----------


## AJB

PS Mochten er nog lichtmensen zijn die veel time-code dingetjes doen: ProTools setje is helemaal te gek! Je pakt een audio-spoor waar de timecode in staat en je kunt 's nachts programmeren en doorlopen zonder de audio-man  :Smile: 

Mensen die een TC-spoor op audio nodig hebben: let me know.

grtz Arvid

----------


## berolios

Hi Arvid,

Uitgebreid setje voor een lichtman ;-)...

Ja, ik ben erg tevreden met mijn setje... enige dat ik anders zou willen een evt volgende keer (en dat ik anderen dus ook kan aanraden) is voor een Firewire interface te gaan ipv de USB interface die ik nu heb (USB audio kost wel processor-kracht, Firewire gebruikt je processor niet)... mijn MBP kan het aantal kanalen prima aan, echter krijg ik af en toe de t@ring van die USB audio die vastloopt... gebeurd niet heel vaak en is ook snel weer opgelost, maar is wel super irritant... net alsof mijn systeem het niet aan zou kunnen. Aan het aantal kanalen ligt het niet, want in een 12 kanaals mix gebeurd het net zo vaak als in een 24 + 8 kanalen mix. Ik ben er dus nog over aan het denken misschien alsnog voor de M-Box Pro te gaan, maar ik weet niet of ze mijn M-Box2 nog terug willen nemen. Ik heb in ieder geval de laatste driver update, dus daar zou het ook niet aan mogen liggen... USB audi ozuigt gewoon... op mijn PC laptop ook altijd zever mee gehad.

Adios !!

----------

